# My Orlov Trotter from Russia



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

do you have any other pictures?


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes! As soon as i have time i'll show them!


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

love the snow one etc how many hands is she/he?


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow, your horse is SO cute!!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

How gorgeous.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

What a beautiful horse! Come to think of it, i haven't seen a picture of an Orlov Trotter before (other than the standard picture in the breed books). What a LOVELY horse!!!


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for your comments!  I am glad that you liked photos  
*Carlabunyan*, He is 159 centimeter or 15, 6 hands (as i understood - 1 hand = 10,6 centimeter). His name is Liverpool. 

*Skippy!*, I think Orlov trotters are popular only in our country, in other countries this breed do not use.. And certainly it is not enough photos.. In our country it is not enough photos, for example, Appaloosa. And I would like to look at them too.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I love the black and white shot on top. That one's my fav. He's beautiful!


----------



## proeventer (Feb 25, 2007)

a very handsome lad!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

What a beautiful boy!!!!!!!! I love the ones of him in the snow!! We don't have snow where i live.


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you!Thank you!Thank you!  We have not enough snow, but sometimes there are snowfalls like this!


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2007)

After snowfall..




























In paddock


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Beautiful. I wish we had snow here. And then i would take snow shots. Guess i will have to wait until winter, and then see if it gets cold enough to snow. We usually just get frost overnight and thats it.


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks! sparky, i would like to look at your winter! And as far as it would be cold that there was a snow? At us this winter was warm, about -5 -7.
Today it was snowfall again! It is unusual to March. :roll: Study and work have cancelled, everybody went on foot! I'll photograph tomorrow!


----------



## hburke (Mar 4, 2007)

oh how cute! you are so lucky to have him.


----------

